# Battery Hen Rescue.. homes needed..



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Cross posted from poultry forums

ex battery hens need help, or will be slaughtered for dog food...



> Hello again all! I am picking myself off the floor having just been offered 7,000 ex-battery hens, due to be dogfood in June. No definite date yet - first he said 6 to 8 weeks, then he thought about it and said "more like 4 really". He was happy for me to take as many as I wanted. Right now, I'd be struggling to find homes for 1% of these - but every one of them we can put in a garden is a precious spark of life, so I want to let you all know, in case you have space for an extra one or two, or know anyone else who is looking. If I can get a big rescue together, (big to me is anything over 30!) I'd also be keen to hear from anyone who can help with the rescue itself, or with transport, boxes, co-ordination points etc. My suburban front drive is fine for offloading 50 to patient rehomers, but would not be much good for 500..... The farm is near spalding in Lincolnshire. Do please contact me by PM or email if you have any suggestions. Love, Carly


the lady i have been speaking to is Alison, who can be found on 

[email protected]

i am acting as a half way house for a few of these, i'll be taking on some myself, but also acting courier for people, i have one drop in nottingham for 20 birds already, and there are many other people getting involved, but 7000 is a lot of chickens to sort out !! the farmer is asking for a pound a bird, which is what he has told lincs pet rescue that he gets for them for dog food. 


if anyone is interested, please let me know ASAP, or speak to alison directly. i don't mind paying for the birds up front, and then people can pay me when they are dropped off. i am only charging straight diesel costs for delivering them, not charging for my time or so on. 

they can be collected from me, or i can negotiate times for delivery 

thanks

Nerys

incidentally, if you are interested in helping out battery hens... then save some pennies for the BHWT (battery hen welfare trust) 2009 calender.. photographed along the lines of the WI "calender girls".. you will get to see some finely fleshed examples of the nations chicken keepers... including yours truely i'm afraid, but you can skip the page with me on it if you want. i won't mind lol lol


----------



## Xavier (Jan 2, 2008)

If only the time limit was July, wont be able to thoroughly assess the "space" available for chooks until then. Fingers crossed that as many of these lovelies as possible make it into new homes  Will have a word with people, and possibly even the uni seeing as they have a pair of free range chooks at the animal centre anyhoot.


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey,
I go to college with a girl who is getting ready to get some chickens, I remember her saying something about wanting to rehome battery hens. she is only looking for 3,4 or 5 i think she said.

She isn't a member on here so i will give her my log in info and she will probably contact you about this.

Before i mention it to her... the chickens are still available at the moment yes?

Thank you.
Rou.

p.s. my friend name is kim.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

hiya

yes they are still available.. i have 40 coming here so far, and i know there are several people up and down the uk acting as pick up, collection and so on.. but with 7000 available, i am pretty sure there will be plenty to go around...

she can drop me a text to the mobile number in my siggy if you want also

thanks  the more that can have a chance at a bit of a free life, the better 

Nerys


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I would love chickens but dont know the first thing about how to look after them


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks Nerys, I have saved your mobile number in my phone and just sent my friend an email explaining the goings on. If she doesn't contact you within the next day or two then hit me back and I will double check to see if she got the email.

It's times liek this I wish I had a proper garden! grr.





Brat said:


> I would love chickens but dont know the first thing about how to look after them


Thats what research is for :lol2:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

There's no point, they'd get through the hedge in my garden and disappear


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

they are really pretty easy.. depends if you have a garden you can free range them in, or if they need to be enclosed, in either case you need a secure house for the nighttime.. if your area has active foxes in, you may need to have them secured during the day too..

you worm them, same as you do most things.. you make sure they have plenty of food and fresh water available.. and there is not a huge amount more to the basics than that.. 

yes there is a lot more to it than just the basics, as with anything else, but if you are used to keeping animals and have a decent amount of common sense, there is nothing hard to it really

there are several poultry forums about too who offer a lot of advice to newcomers 

N


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Sounds easy enough, I'd be more worried about dirty brummy smackheads trying to steal them than foxes anting a treat lol..
Would definitely need a coop as the garden isn't chicken proof.
To be honest my other half wouldn't allow chickens if I asked, he likes chickens on his plate much to my disgust..


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Brat said:


> There's no point, they'd get through the hedge in my garden and disappear


you could always have a big run and house for them, many people in residential areas do, and remember these girls have come from typical battery pens, so just the fact they can be outdoors, even if its in an enclosed run, would be a whole load better than what they were in, or what they will go into.. which is a dogs belly.. if they are not taken in by new homes..

they have many many eggs yet they could lay before they rejoin the food chain, i have nothing against chickens in the food chain, but its nice to think i can give a few a nice retirement home in the sun (and rain) and they will lay enough eggs to work for their keep for a while yet 

N


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

If you are up this way I can take a couple.
We have four ex battery hens in our garden and the kids love collecting the eggs...and eating them (nothing like shop bought, even free range).
When they first came here and I let them outside they were soooo freaked, they had never NOT had a roof over them.
Didn't take long for them to settle down and now they have such a nice life, eating compost, bugs and just about anything they can get thier beaks into (two have very crooked beaks).

They are great to watch...like little dinosaurs!!

Sometimes when they are digging up my plants I think 'do they realize just how lucky they are'!!??

I think everyone should have a couple of hens in the garden (if they have one).


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i also like chicken on a plate, lol, and rear my own meat birds at the moment, i have (or did have) 20 in the freezer last week, tho we have eaten some since lol.. i have more meat chooks on order also.. again, its the same sort of thing in a way, i have no qualms about eating them, but i know what they have eaten, how they have lived (and died) and how their life has been

they may be "only meat birds" but they have been happy healthy ones whilst they were alive..

year old battery hen however, would be a tough chewy mouthful.. fine for the animals mind you.. just a shame the hens cannot live on a few years before feeding the creatures..

N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

bluetongued said:


> If you are up this way I can take a couple.
> We have four ex battery hens in our garden and the kids love collecting the eggs...and eating them (nothing like shop bought, even free range).
> When they first came here and I let them outside they were soooo freaked, they had never NOT had a roof over them.
> Didn't take long for them to settle down and now they have such a nice life, eating compost, bugs and just about anything they can get thier beaks into (two have very crooked beaks).
> ...


ta  i think i may just go for getting a few extra and then i can take them around and about when i get a chance to be in places you know? so no doubt i will let you know when i am in your neck of the woods 

i'd heard they were a bit OMG with daylight and outdoors too at first.. so i am going to have them in our stable, which is where the meat chooks were till the other weekend, and pen off the courtyard bit at the front (it sounds a LOT posher than it is believe me) but it will mean they have the choice of in or out for a bit so can adjust slowly to the shock of life outside a small wire box stood in their own shit all day..

N


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

live in a huge farming community so may be giving you a ring nerys
xxx


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

Nerys said:


> hiya
> 
> yes they are still available.. i have 40 coming here so far, and i know there are several people up and down the uk acting as pick up, collection and so on.. but with 7000 available, i am pretty sure there will be plenty to go around...
> 
> ...


Hey Nerys. I spoke to my friend this morning and she read the thread about the chickens. I didn't realise but she is already in line for rehoming chickens from another source but she said if those chickens aren't available for rehoming then she will definatly give a home to some of your ex battery hens. I have given her your mobile number that I got off of your sig and said to contact you when she knows exactly what is going on.

She also asked how far from Bristol do you live as she just wonders about the cost of diesel or wether she could collect the hens from you herself alogn with her dad.

anyways.. I will leave it up to you two now. I shall pm you her personal email so you can contact her if needs be.

George (Rou)


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I mentioned this to my other half when I got into bed at 2:30am.. He thought I was mad and asked if he was dreaming lol..
But.. Today he has been researching chickens and asking me lots of questions. He knows nothing about them being a city lad, and has been on bird forums and alsorts! Fingers crossed he'll give it the go ahead and I can have some chickens. If not from this lot that need rescuing then from another


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Brat said:


> I would love chickens but dont know the first thing about how to look after them


There is a brill book entitled 'Starting with chickens' by Katie Thear.
I recommend it to all novice fowl keepers. Its cheap, easy to understand and very informative indeed. Go get thyself a copy : victory:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

This may seem like a really dumb question, but can you keep a chicken in a flat? I've considered getting one for a while as they seem so interesting, but I only have a flat with no garden (third floor balcony...not great for a flightless bird). Just wondering if anyone knows of a precendent for this (aside from that episode of Seinfeld when Kramer had a cockerel :whistling2 Cheers. K x


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Grumpymouth said:


> This may seem like a really dumb question, but can you keep a chicken in a flat? I've considered getting one for a while as they seem so interesting, but I only have a flat with no garden (third floor balcony...not great for a flightless bird). Just wondering if anyone knows of a precendent for this (aside from that episode of Seinfeld when Kramer had a cockerel :whistling2 Cheers. K x


no it would be no life for the chicken there need fresh air and grass under there feet it would also be very messy and smelly keeping a chick in a flat.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

not ideal to have them in the house but then whats better being in a battery cage or killed or being abit like a house rabbit indoors av kept a few in the house but they have mainly been ill or disabled and they got on fine even sat next to the cats and dogs happy watching t.v an indoor rabbit cage would be fine but you would need to let them out a lot after all its better than killed or cramped cages


----------



## bennett (Jan 3, 2008)

What does battery stand for


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

bennett said:


> What does battery stand for


 
its the hens that are kept in tiny wee cages like 5 to a 2 foot square cage where all the cheap crap eggs in supermarkets come from


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Grumpymouth said:


> This may seem like a really dumb question, but can you keep a chicken in a flat? I've considered getting one for a while as they seem so interesting, but I only have a flat with no garden (third floor balcony...not great for a flightless bird). Just wondering if anyone knows of a precendent for this (aside from that episode of Seinfeld when Kramer had a cockerel :whistling2 Cheers. K x


I would say no. They have no bowel control and just crap when they want to. You would also have feathers all over the place. Besides, I bet your lease would say no.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Serious question -

What's wrong with them going to be dog food?
Further more i am sure there are plenty that could use them for snake food.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

reticulatus said:


> Serious question -
> 
> What's wrong with them going to be dog food?
> Further more i am sure there are plenty that could use them for snake food.


It would be against the terms by which the rescue rehomes them to you.They go on rescue terms and are specifically not to be slaughtered.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> It would be against the terms by which the rescue rehomes them to you.They go on rescue terms and are specifically not to be slaughtered.


I think you miss the point :whistling2:

Instead of them being rehomed just make them in to dog food, what's wrong with that?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

If i had a secure enough place from the dogs i would have helped out but i wouldnt trust my lot with chickens


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Reticulatus ~ I think the point is.. that they are trying to give the chickens a chance at a better life, rather than come from the appalling battery conditions, and being killed to be fed to dogs. 

They want to give them a chance to spread their wings etc.. be 'happy' before they die... 


Nerys ~ Mentioned it to Mason, and he pointed out we don't have a run for them yet... but it's def on the cards for this summer. 
Will let you know if we can take any... if we can get a run sorted (have a shed in the pipeline) then we'll definately have some  

Sami


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

So it's better to give them to someone who doesn't really want them than it is to put them to good use?

Let's face it, if people REALLY wanted chickens they'd go out to any one of the million places out there that sell chickens every day. 

This seems like promoting impulse purchasing to me in an indirect way. The way posts have been worded and promoted it has been done as if making dog food is a bad thing and they will suffer if they go that way. Which is strange considering what forum type we're on.

For the record, until a fox got them i used to own chickens so it's not like i am against it in theory and if i could provide a fox proof enclosure then i would get some more. As it is i keep quail instead because i can keep them safe.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

me me me. i want 2. i have nothing prepared yet but things can be sorted pretty quickly if needed. 

i've been talking on this forum for ages about getting chickens & the plan was always to get some ex-batteries. 

i live in new mills, it's kinda near buxton so don't where would be a good place to meet up. PM me anyways & i'm sure we'll sort something out.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

and no there's bnothing really wrong with making dog food out of the chcikens afterall dog food has to be made out of something. but wouldn't it be better if they had the chance of a decent life, even if it's just for a little bit? 

what would you prefer? 
to be cooped up working in a cage all your life to be then told your coming out of the cage oh but only to be made into dog food. or to be told you're going to a better place for a nice retirement?


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

I think one of the points Dan is trying to make (I think!) is that while this is very well intentioned it is a bit "have these hens or THEY WILL DIE" and that things like this can encourage impulse 'buying'.

they are better off dead and inside a can than in the hands of someone who done's thave a clue, I know i'd choose a 'nice' quick, sterile, humane death over gradually having the life fade from me because the muppet in charge didn't know about my dietary, husbandry, vetinary (etc etc) requirements. For example (no offence!!) the person who asked if it would be ok to keep one in a flat. Not having a go and I know it was well intentioned BUT I suspect it's the way they are advertised that drew that kind of person (ie someone who would never normally consider a chicken)


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

TBH I doubt the farmer would get £7000 for them if he was selling them to go to dog food...a couple of grand max....so for him if he can get £1 each for them, he has had his 18mths of good egg laying...I would begrudge giving the £1 really to go into a battery farmers pocket.

Saying that £1 for a life and to give it a chance of a nice few years is worth it.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

hiya

i can take 3 or 4 chickens 
im in Chelmsford , Essex, we have a big house/garden (secure) and i will give them a good home

my mum was talking about getting chickens earlier lmaoo . id be glad to help

would be glad to take some


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Mason said:


> I think one of the points Dan is trying to make (I think!) is that while this is very well intentioned it is a bit "have these hens or THEY WILL DIE" and that things like this can encourage impulse 'buying'.


Give the man a medal :no1:

Also, Teshu - please don't get caught up in projecting your emotions onto these chickens. They really could not care less which happens to them.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

reticulatus said:


> Give the man a medal :no1:


 
I already have my own medal which I like very much. Can I have one of those "I HEART DAN" biros instead please?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Mason said:


> I already have my own medal which I like very much. Can I have one of those "I HEART DAN" biros instead please?


Good job you asked for that one, i'm all out of the "I HATE DAN" ones, they seem to be very popular :lol2:


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

I got my Medal at legoland...

*BECAUSE I AM A WINNER*



On topic bit - 

N, if Sami and I can get something secure enough knocked together then we'll take a few, if not we will look for a similar opportunity once we've had a bit more nice weather and i've motivated my lazy self to actually sort a run out instead of just threatening to


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

i also have a large secure unit in my garden made of wood, (not a shed lol) currently storing things int here but can easily take it all out and keep the chickens in there at night


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

i emailed the woman and she said it might be a bit far to transport them, but its up to me... how much would be delivery costs nerys?


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*HI*

Are They Rechargable?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

That genuinely made me laugh out loud :no1:


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

pm'd you i will take 20 of them


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

any news nerys?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Andy b 1 said:


> any news nerys?


 
Shhhh don't wake her. She didn't leave mine until nearly midnight poor poppet:lol2:

She does have the chickens though


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

the local chicken farmer down here, doesnt get paid to take them away, they are taken as a service, think he is just trying to make a few extra quid, the chicken farmer here has to pay for the chicken meat when he buys it back for his grey hounds!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

cooltom28 said:


> the local chicken farmer down here, doesnt get paid to take them away, they are taken as a service, think he is just trying to make a few extra quid, the chicken farmer here has to pay for the chicken meat when he buys it back for his grey hounds!


I wonder why he doesn't just kill what he needs to feed his dogs? That's what I do with my spare cockerels.


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

pm'ed


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

reticulatus said:


> Serious question -
> 
> What's wrong with them going to be dog food?
> Further more i am sure there are plenty that could use them for snake food.


nothing really dan (sorry not been online much since i posted this, so only replying now)

as said, i rear my own meat birds for me rory and the animals, so chickens going for feed is not the issue.

more that, these birds are less than a year old, and still have a good couple of years laying in front of them. when hybrid laying hens on the market are costing silly money these days, and purebreeds even more.. for people who just want a few hens to lay eggs for them, at a pound a bird, these are a great way to start off. 

not to mention the fact that it gets them out of a cage and into a decent life.

its just a waste really dan, when they can still work as layers for a long time, to send them for dog food just yet

and then there is the caged issue.. yes, its not nice what they come from. the cages on this farm, contained single birds, but were very small, so the birds on either side can reach into the cages around and peck each other. they are kept stacked high on each other, with only mesh between the levels, so the birds from the bottom layers present with acid burns from being stood in the shit that falls from above. with a conveyor belt at the front for food, and one at the back for eggs.. they are killed when the egg production drops even slightly, and a new batch brought in. i've had to show some of them how to perch.. and some of them had to be shown how to walk when they first came out of the boxes.

like many other people i saw the river cottage and jamie programs earlier this year, like many other people i wanted to stop contributing to that industry. i am lucky in that i can keep chickens here, i have enough wild land in the garden i can keep quite a few, and as the farmer also keeps chickens, he keeps a lid on mr fox with mr shot guns help..

most people can't cut out battery completely, some are too lazy, some too broke.. and not to mention the amount of hidden battery system products in things like cakes and so on..

but almost anyone who has a bit of a garden, can keep a couple of chickens in better conditions than they have in a tiny wire cage, surrounded by other birds shitting on your head and pecking you.. and you will get enough eggs a week to at least contribute to the great battery boycot

(best read rest of thread now..)

N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

teshu said:


> me me me. i want 2. i have nothing prepared yet but things can be sorted pretty quickly if needed.
> 
> i've been talking on this forum for ages about getting chickens & the plan was always to get some ex-batteries.
> 
> i live in new mills, it's kinda near buxton so don't where would be a good place to meet up. PM me anyways & i'm sure we'll sort something out.


errr... buxton... i am near a place called Bourne... in lincolnshire.. have a look on the map and see what you think??

they closed the books on numbers i could take a day or so before the rescue, so i was not able to get a huge number, however.. there are a few people who want a few here and there, andy B 1, yourself, a friend called julia from the poultry forums.. and i did take a few extra so i should be able to sort a few people out 

40 have already gone, to people who saw the original thread on river cottage forums, and the others are here with me still, i will stick up some pics in a sec when i have read all the post lol..

a couple of you have said you could take larger numbers.. one nice scottish person, who hopefully is now talking to the scottish rescue co-ordinators i know, and a couple of others, who i should hopefully be able to work with on the July rescue.. it may be the some of those are destined for scotland too, so don't think, if you are up here, that there is not a chance for some maybe too  

N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

bluetongued said:


> TBH I doubt the farmer would get £7000 for them if he was selling them to go to dog food...a couple of grand max....so for him if he can get £1 each for them, he has had his 18mths of good egg laying...I would begrudge giving the £1 really to go into a battery farmers pocket.
> 
> Saying that £1 for a life and to give it a chance of a nice few years is worth it.


the local rescue tell me the farmer got 35p a bird (as opposed to about 20p a bird for meat)

the rest of the money went to the rescues involved for feeding / transport from the farm / boxes and so on.

and many volunteers give up their time, and feed, to foster and care for the hens, for nothing other than the satisfaction of seeing the birds first taste of outdoors..

N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

and i do see what you were saying about the impulse buy bit dan.. but tbh.. i will ask people what they have to keep them in, if its not been told me.. and i can suggest ideas on how to house a chicken or two these days...  and thankfully without someone bleating on about not having kept them myself.. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

whilst i don't subject them to quite the tirade we do primate purchasers, its still something to be homed with care, not just chucked out to anyone willy nilly.. right now, as far as i am concerned. i have paid the rescue 75 quid for 75 hens, and now their welfare is my responsibility, the same as it would be any animal in my care, or that i am involved in the on going placement of... incidently, you should see the paddock they have in nottingham, 2 foot high grass, it looked like jurassic park in mini, with a herd of chickens looking like raptors charging about.. sometimes all you could see was the grass moving where they were lol.

but yes, lots of people always think about chickens, and when you keep them and mention them, so many so.. oh we would love some but... so although this post may have been a bit on the side to err impulses.. in a way, it was designed to stir people into thinking outside the box a little. 

the more people who can learn to keep a few chickens, the less demand there is on the battery markets, and lets face it, chicken keeping is not rocket science, and nor does it have to be expensive and complicated.. with the right advice and housing, and a bit of common sense, anyone can learn to keep a few chickens, just because someone buys on impulse, does not mean they have not got the potential to be a great keeper?

and come on dan.. did you really think i would let them go, if i thought they were going to some where who would keep them in worse conditions than they came from? :bash:

N


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Nerys said:


> and come on dan.. did you really think i would let them go, if i thought they were going to some where who would keep them in worse conditions than they came from? :bash:
> 
> N


That is quite beside the point, but, to answer your question - Nope, not for one second.

Here's the thing, my post was primarily aimed at you and the way you advertised this. I know full well that you couldn't give a monkeys nut how i talk to you so that gives me a little leeway to be a bit "stronger" and not have you go running off screaming i'm a big meany.
That in turn means people are more likely to think about posting on the topic and probably thinned out a few of those impulse buyers i was concerned about because they didnt want to post and look like impulse buyers.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

some chicken pics 



















"Excuse me.. i was wondering if you could tell us WTF that is!! *looks at sky..*"










mean while.. in the background....

" 'ere betty... was's this 'ere green stuff then??"










" gawd knows mildred.. i don't even know what green is.."










"how about you maud.. any idea???"










"patty over here... she says.. you're not going to believe this.. but she thinks you can EAT it! "










"oohh ethel.. you can you can..."










they went nuts for grass, and anything green in fact...

and this is them with a nectarine, and just some general panning around shots..



and this the van... sigh... yes, i AM down a ditch aren't i... lol...










it got worse.. it went down so much that the wheels on the road side where not touching the ground any more..

took the RAC and some cunning planning to extract her again.. opps :lol2:

N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol lol.. 

"dans a meany dans a meany dans a meany..." 

:flrt:

*grins*

no, i do know what you mean, its just like when someone posts.. (takes random recent example) "2 free female yemens" you will always get a few people who will want it just because its free..

and yes, i also think, that long term a chicken in a flat would be hard going.. apart from anything else, they crap for england..

so saying, i know people who keep chickens in runs that are not much bigger than the average bedroom, so if you had a whole room to turn into a chicken pen.. and maybe a window that would open to allow real sunlight in.. and maybe a carbon air purifier to get rid of the smell.. and very understanding neighbours... lets face it people keep far more unsuitable animals as house "pets" than chickens..

having had 26 meat chickens in my bedroom for a month in january, trust me, i would not want to do it myself tho..

N

and dan.. you can stop laughing about the ditch now ok??? lol...







reticulatus said:


> That is quite beside the point, but, to answer your question - Nope, not for one second.
> 
> Here's the thing, my post was primarily aimed at you and the way you advertised this. I know full well that you couldn't give a monkeys nut how i talk to you so that gives me a little leeway to be a bit "stronger" and not have you go running off screaming i'm a big meany.
> That in turn means people are more likely to think about posting on the topic and probably thinned out a few of those impulse buyers i was concerned about because they didnt want to post and look like impulse buyers.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Just passing and noticed the van in the ditch!

Anyone actually asked Nerys, how this came to occur, really?

R


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Nerys said:


> and dan.. you can stop laughing about the ditch now ok??? lol...


Nope :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

oh and:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol to you too, it happens to the best of us eh 

at least i can take the piss out of myself as well as anything else that breathes :blush:

and yes, ok.. so i was sticking in a post code to the sat nav, and i did look away for a second.. or two.. 

but it was very steep sided, and slippary on the grass.. and all it took was a little lean and *whoops" down we started to go.. 

it really was looking bad for a while i have to admit.. the RAC charges extra for sending out a crane you know..:devil:

thank flip it came out when it did.. the steerings a bit pissed now mind you.. ah well...

N


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

awwww those chickens are really cooote  

i have 3 cats though, ive heard from everyone that keeps cats and chickens that the cats wont do anything to the chickens but i just want to be sure that the chickens will be ok with cats around?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Andy b 1 said:


> awwww those chickens are really cooote
> 
> i have 3 cats though, ive heard from everyone that keeps cats and chickens that the cats wont do anything to the chickens but i just want to be sure that the chickens will be ok with cats around?


if it puts your mind at rest andy. I keep, breed and show chickens, mainly bantams. Have kept chickens for about 28 years and cats just as long. No problems ever unless a cat gets too close then all the chickens gang up and chase it.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

they were a bit spooked when they first saw the cats here, but are learning that they are not about to kill them..

rory had to rescue one of the young cats from them actually, as they had it cornered in the pen !!!

N


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

awww lol thanks thats put my mind to rest


----------



## Lisa&Nick (Apr 13, 2009)

*chickens*

Hi I've just seen your note looking for chicken homes! We have one rescue chicken who we've had about 3 weeks now and would like to get her a friend. We would like an ex-bat but only really have the space for one more at the moment (we're hoping to move in a few months and will have more then). 'Betty' our current chicken has the run of the garden while there are people at home and Nick is just finishing building a roof over the huge run attched to my rabbit shed so she can be free in there when we're out. Anyway, we're in Nottingham and would be interested in a chicken (or maybe 2) if possible? I know a few people that keep chickens too who I can ask to see if they are able to take any more. 
Lisa


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Lisa&Nick said:


> Hi I've just seen your note looking for chicken homes! We have one rescue chicken who we've had about 3 weeks now and would like to get her a friend. We would like an ex-bat but only really have the space for one more at the moment (we're hoping to move in a few months and will have more then). 'Betty' our current chicken has the run of the garden while there are people at home and Nick is just finishing building a roof over the huge run attched to my rabbit shed so she can be free in there when we're out. Anyway, we're in Nottingham and would be interested in a chicken (or maybe 2) if possible? I know a few people that keep chickens too who I can ask to see if they are able to take any more.
> Lisa


this thread is nearly a yr old, so i think the hens will either be homed already, or the unfortunate has happened. i dont think youll find a friend from this lot


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Lisa&Nick said:


> Hi I've just seen your note looking for chicken homes! We have one rescue chicken who we've had about 3 weeks now and would like to get her a friend. We would like an ex-bat but only really have the space for one more at the moment (we're hoping to move in a few months and will have more then). 'Betty' our current chicken has the run of the garden while there are people at home and Nick is just finishing building a roof over the huge run attched to my rabbit shed so she can be free in there when we're out. Anyway, we're in Nottingham and would be interested in a chicken (or maybe 2) if possible? I know a few people that keep chickens too who I can ask to see if they are able to take any more.
> Lisa


Try here : The Battery Hen Trust, they may have someone local to you who does this.


----------



## markcramosparky (Aug 26, 2010)

*bat hens call 07727758574*



Nerys said:


> Cross posted from poultry forums
> 
> ex battery hens need help, or will be slaughtered for dog food...
> 
> ...


----------



## markcramosparky (Aug 26, 2010)

Nerys said:


> you could always have a big run and house for them, many people in residential areas do, and remember these girls have come from typical battery pens, so just the fact they can be outdoors, even if its in an enclosed run, would be a whole load better than what they were in, or what they will go into.. which is a dogs belly.. if they are not taken in by new homes..
> 
> they have many many eggs yet they could lay before they rejoin the food chain, i have nothing against chickens in the food chain, but its nice to think i can give a few a nice retirement home in the sun (and rain) and they will lay enough eggs to work for their keep for a while yet
> 
> N


hi my name is mark i have already got 4 hens inwhich i have ad from 1 day old and i can re home 10 - 20 of the lil ladies if u have still got them they will b free range running around the whole garden bein enclossed at nightimes i can also travel 4 collection pls giv me a call on 07727758574 thank you


----------



## markcramosparky (Aug 26, 2010)

*poor lil ladies*

hi my name is mark i have 4 young pol hens at the mo i would like 2 take some of the poor ladies off ur hands prob about 10 of as they would b free range having the whole of the back garden and cooped at night time


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

This thread is over 2 years old.


----------

